# Delaware Lake Spillway



## yarmo (May 10, 2011)

I lived in Marion 5-6 years ago, and spent a lot of time fishing just below the dam at Delaware. I loved fishing that spot. Here in a couple of weeks (2nd week in April) a few family members and I are going to make our way up there to give it a try again. Has anyone had any luck there, as of yet?

Also, I have looked at the corp. Of engineers website about the water depth and flow at the dam, but I can't remember what was "normal" or " optimal" from when I fished it regular. (Age is cruel like that). Can anyone share with me what numbers to look for? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I honestly haven't put much time in below the dam at Delaware though the lake is the closest to the house. If we haven't had a lot of rain, which at this point we have, the lake coves around cover should be good for crappie in 2 weeks. I have wasted a little time at the main st. low head just down stream from the dam and caught white bass, smallies and crappie but not it a ton of numbers.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I don't think their are many fish caught there anymore, but I could be wrong. most people fish the lake for crappie, white bass and occasionally you find a school of perch. good luck.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Fishing below Delaware dam is a waste of time anymore, at least if you're targeting saugeye. They stopped stocking the lake years ago.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Wish the Army Corp there would at least do somewhat controlled releases especially when the smallies are in spawn mode on the tangy. I hate that lake up there. They flood the river in spring and starve it in the summer.


----------



## yarmo (May 10, 2011)

Crappie, and maybe a few catfish, are what we are after. I hate to hear that it's slacked off. I used to wade fish it, or fish from either side, and absolutely slay them. We will not be bringing a boat, so bank fishing is our only option. May have to check out Alum Creek spillway, as well.


----------



## WallyEye (Apr 16, 2016)

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?03225500

Anything below 2.5' you should be able to wade just about anywhere below Delaware Dam as this is normal water level. I caught a lot of white bass down there, a few large mouth, and some cats last year in mid April. I was hooking a white bass with every cast on a white rooster tail. As others said, the saugeye bite is really non-existant. The last ones I hooked into there was five years ago.


----------

